# Need some help



## jordsgran (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone. 

I'm from South Africa and have been trying for over a year with the same company whom I've realised only email me with wishy washy promises after I've contacted them regarding an LMO. I've started to think they have never applied from the beginning. I'm a qualified Mechanical fitter, a Certified Welding Inspector with AWS, a Certified API 510(Pressure Vessel Inspector) and a Certified API 570 Process Piping Inspector. Does anyone out there know of any companies that hire foeign workers in this field or give me advice on the best and quickest possible way to get work.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jordsgran said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I'm from South Africa and have been trying for over a year with the same company whom I've realised only email me with wishy washy promises after I've contacted them regarding an LMO. I've started to think they have never applied from the beginning. I'm a qualified Mechanical fitter, a Certified Welding Inspector with AWS, a Certified API 510(Pressure Vessel Inspector) and a Certified API 570 Process Piping Inspector. Does anyone out there know of any companies that hire foeign workers in this field or give me advice on the best and quickest possible way to get work.


Sorry but I don't fully understand. Is the company something you have applied to for work or is it an Immigration consultation service?
As a welder you are probably qualified to apply for a PR (Permanent Visa) visa as the occupation is on THE LIST of 29 occupations in demand in Canada. You would require to get your qualifications assessed to ensure they meet Canadian standards.


----------



## jordsgran (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. It was a company I applied to. Yes, my certifications are international and recognised in Canada. What it really is, is that I'm not sure they have even applied to immigration as they say they have. I guess maybe my next step is to check with immigration if any application has been put in for me. The problem is that I'm in South Africa. The next is probably to do as you say and apply directly to immigration instead of doing it through a company.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jordsgran said:


> Thanks for the reply. It was a company I applied to. Yes, my certifications are international and recognised in Canada. What it really is, is that I'm not sure they have even applied to immigration as they say they have. I guess maybe my next step is to check with immigration if any application has been put in for me. The problem is that I'm in South Africa. The next is probably to do as you say and apply directly to immigration instead of doing it through a company.


You should, IMO, apply for PR status. When/if granted you would have one year from date of your medicals to immigrate. This would allow you to continue your job search, if having a job on landing is important to you,


----------



## jordsgran (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you. I will certainly go that route.


----------

